# Need your prayers



## tantely (Aug 19, 2015)

Dear all, 

I, the least of you all, and I really mean it, beg for your prayers that I may be able to share the gospel with boldness to the people I am living with. They were raised under popish religion and because of this organisation's putting heavy burdens on peoples they came to the point of being allergic to any religion and they believe as well that the Bible was corrupted, though when I ask them of a proof of this, they obviously can't. They are as well used to call in vain the name of the Lord, and this is really upsetting. After a while, I realised that instead of leaving them immediately, I should share the gospel to them, and if they persist in this sin, then I will leave. The problem is that I don't know how to start, I am so afraid, yet my conscience is pressing upon me, and I am convinced this is from the Lord to use me to bring his message to them. Any advice people and please pray for me, I beg you. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## timfost (Aug 20, 2015)

My uncle (he's a pastor) gave me good advise recently when I asked him a similar question about evangelism. He said to ask them why they believe what they believe (even an atheist believes something). Their answer may give you helpful information about where to start. For example, they might volunteer information about why they are turned off to religion, often because of an abuse experienced by someone who they think represents Christianity. This can help to clear up misunderstandings and pave the way to offer Christ to them afresh.

But most importantly, pray. Only God can change the heart.


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## starchild1980200 (Aug 25, 2015)

May the lord our God give you the courage needed to face and do Gods will. It can be frightening at times be well.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyH (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome to the PB. I have a few friends who I've been praying for over a number of years. A couple of them are non observant Jews, and a couple of RC heritage though they haven't been to church in decades. Only one of the latter shows any sign of a softening of the heart so far. I ceased trying to 'preach' to them unless I'm asked specifics. What I've done besides prayer is to try to demonstrate a Christian walk. They knew me before I was regenerate.


----------

